# My girls ~Fiona & Callie~



## jaded12 (Jul 5, 2007)

Fiona




























Callie


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

those are excellent pictures and the girls are so cute! but could you downsize the pics just a bit. they're slightly on the large side and having to scroll over makes it more difficult to appreciate their beauty.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

The pink eyes are really beautiful when they glow!


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

they look excactly like mine!!


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

I notice a lot of people let their rats run on their window sills. I did that once and the rat fell off! I guess everyone else has rats with some better balance.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

My rats have fallen of my window sill many times, but it's only a few inches off the ground so I don't worry much.


----------



## jaded12 (Jul 5, 2007)

The windowsill is right next to the bed that they play on, so I don't think much of it. If they fall off its like a 2 inch fall onto a bed, lol.


----------



## ghost (Jul 14, 2007)

Cute girls! What the heck is the thing in the background of the last pic.. did you make them a cardboard cutout exploratorium all by yourself? Wow! What a loving mom! :3


----------



## jaded12 (Jul 5, 2007)

Yes I made them a cardboard mansion, lmao, they love it!


----------

